# This is what I got for $26,500 after tax and shipping.



## benvegas (Apr 4, 2009)

I just bought four room setups. They are all 10x10x10 tents. Please criticize and offer any suggestions you may see!

(3) 4' x 4' white trays setups (3 per tent to leave room to work and for other equipment)
(1) 8" vortex fans 747
(1) Can 75 (Goes under the vortex fan!)
(1) Sentinel Regulator
(3) Reservoirs w/ lids 40gallon
(1) Hydro Thermometer
(4) Hortilux 1000w HPS (Four lights per room, spread evenly among the three trays)
(4) Harvest Pro 1000w Ballasts
(-) Ebb & Flow Fitting Kit
(3) ECO Submersible 396 Pumps
(1) DR 9'10" x 9'x10" tent
(1) CPPM-1 Co2 Controller
(4) Cool Sun
(1) CO2 Tank
(2) ECO Plus Wall Fans
(1) Standup Resivoir (Holds 150 gallons I think, I forgot)
(4) Ice Boxes (Radiators that attach to the Cool Sun Lights then to the water chiller)
(1) ECO Submersible 1056 Pumps
(1) 1HP Water Chiller (for the active water cooling on the lights)

That's the setup per room, and there are 4 rooms. The Veg room is being designed next, this is just the flowering room and the equipment is on its way as I type, half of it was already delivered. All of the water will also be fully filtered before usage. The water chiller setups cost just about $2050 per room, which was a substantial cost as well.

Here's a fun question: Guess the monthly kwh power consumption per room. 

What do yall think? I havent even done any yield estimates but it should be a lot.


----------



## Jack*Herrer420 (Apr 4, 2009)

That seemd like its gonna kick some ass. Good luck to you.


----------



## Weird Jimmy (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck! I have some ocean front property in Arizona if you are interested.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 4, 2009)

holy fuck.....wow.....100lbs a harvest or more?


----------



## benvegas (Apr 4, 2009)

Eeh, I dont think you'll get 100Lbs in a harvest. That's a little bit insane.  I'm planning on 9 plants per tray (9 plants x 3 trays x 4 setups = 108 plants). At 3oz per plant is what I'm estimating that comes down to 5.4oz of product per day, or 10 Lbs per month (20 Lbs every 60 days).

Sound a little more reasonable now?

Once the equipment is in I'll snap some photos. Obviously there's much more work to do still.


----------



## krunchy (Apr 4, 2009)

With that much weed on your hands, do you ever just strip down and take a weed bath? I know I would...


----------



## panta (Apr 4, 2009)

are u sure u wana post something like that on the net,especialy if u live in the us,if u live in an undeveloped country thats fine


----------



## benvegas (Apr 4, 2009)

panta said:


> are u sure u wana post something like that on the net,especialy if u live in the us,if u live in an undeveloped country thats fine


I live in South America. Vegas is just in my username because I love spending time in that city (however lived there part of last year for a quick work gig). Either way, of course I would post this here and when photos are ready you'll see what it looks like too. That way I can get input from other growers, and other growers can learn from me too.

Seems like win-win ya!


----------



## sittinherebored (Apr 4, 2009)

subscribed. i wanna see this crazy ass setup


----------



## DoobyDan (Apr 4, 2009)

i call bullshit


----------



## sittinherebored (Apr 4, 2009)

DoobyDan said:


> i call bullshit


lol funny first post


----------



## chronic vegan (Apr 4, 2009)

are u experienced grower??? hope so,


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 4, 2009)

April fools day, you missed it by a few....


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 4, 2009)

He's got too well thought out of a system there with too many parts listed for this to just be a hoax though, so I believe it. 
Good luck man!

What have you done for electrical service and all the wiring and timers? You're going to need an electrician and a good excuse.


----------



## BongJuice (Apr 4, 2009)

$26,500 for 4 room setups. Wow, I know some people who have spent twice as much and only got half as much as your getting. Sounds like a really sweet deal. 

Good luck setting it up, if it was me it would take me about 3 months to get all of it up and running.

What I would do if I had your setup.
I would make all 4 tents part of a perpetual grow. Where I would be harvesting 16 monster size plants of some really good weed every 2 weeks. 
That would be sweet. 
I'd get probably about 2 pounds on average every 2 weeks. And I would sell it cheap to just get rid of it fast. Probably about $3000 a pound. 
Not bad income.... $12000 a month. Damn.... almost $150K a year.
You'll need a really good place to grow, hope you got one.

Good luck, dude.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 4, 2009)

subscribed, this I have to see....


----------



## odbsmydog (Apr 4, 2009)

i would have to drive to LA to get someone to pay 3000 for a pound.... here you would have to sell it for 2 just to get rid of it fast enough...


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 4, 2009)

Sometimes it's best not to talk about certain things, like yield in a situation like this.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 4, 2009)

I was thinking the very same thing.... lol


----------



## BongJuice (Apr 4, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Sometimes it's best not to talk about certain things, like yield in a situation like this.


Are you fucking kidding me....
This is a marijuana growing site. Any dumbass can figure out what the hell were talking about. 
Even if we were speaking in some kind of code or something.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 4, 2009)

I think he was just referring to keeping a _lower _profile in regards to obscene amounts we really don't need to discuss.

It's one thing to tempt fate..... Its another to kick it in the face, cover it in gasoline, light it on fire, extinguish the flames with your own urine, then then poke at it with a stick while giggling like a little schoolgirl.




I am however quite anxious to see photos of these setups. Keep the info comin'


----------



## jahjahjenny (Apr 4, 2009)

I say get to work!!!! and can I have a job? please?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 4, 2009)

yea man snap some pics i want to check it out sounds like your going to be having fun over there looking forward to the update


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Apr 4, 2009)

Setup sounds very nice an 4 of them sounds great.. Just a comment though, the water cooled fixtures, I am cooling about the same wattage (400w less) in about the same space and I am doing so with a 450cfm fan/carbon filter through my air cooled refelectors. I am sure you could keep those rooms cool without going the water cooled route but there could be other reasons for doing this what were yours?

Oh and about the CO2. Useing tanks means your going to be filling those tanks every week during bloom. When I had tanks I sort of felt funny going to the one and only welding supply shop here every single week to get 1 tank filled. I am useing a generator that runs on propane now and I only have to fill that every month or so. I feel alot better about it as well as there are more than 10 differant stores here I could swap my empty propane for a full one at. I also have a chiller but my chiller is on a closed loop with just water in that tank and it is what cools my water cooled CO2 generator. Switching from tanks to a generator might be something to think about and if your going to be running a chiller allready to cool lights then adding a water cooled generator on that same chiller system is also an option.


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 4, 2009)

Fuck man, good luck. All I know is, I'd never tell the world I just bought that much equipment and hope for the best. Can't understand why anyone would risk it. Smaller grows are no big deal and probably not something most cops give much of shit about, but that's a pretty sizable investment and if the worst were to happen, there'd be no talking your way out of that one. If you can make it work and help a lot of people through your journal though, more power to you.


----------



## Bizzler (Apr 4, 2009)

DoobyDan said:


> i call bullshit


Me Too.....

LOL!!!!


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 5, 2009)

Mcgician said:


> Fuck man, good luck. All I know is, I'd never tell the world I just bought that much equipment and hope for the best. Can't understand why anyone would risk it. Smaller grows are no big deal and probably not something most cops give much of shit about, but that's a pretty sizable investment and if the worst were to happen, there'd be no talking your way out of that one. If you can make it work and help a lot of people through your journal though, more power to you.


 
Yep. He could be medical though, hope so. If not at least look into it.

You guys have mmj in nevada according to NORML but I didn't research the details. They're right here:
http://norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4550#medical

If you care to look... 

You guys have some marijuana tax stamp thing that I've never heard of before though, I did notice that.


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 5, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Yep. He could be medical though, hope so.


Even if it was medical, it still seems like an unnecessary risk. IMO, most modern day LEOs aren't as stupid as they come off on shows like COPS and MOST probably don't give two shits about weed. The one thing they don't like though is when people flaunt their defiance. I've unfortunately learned that the hard way, although luckily, it never had anything to weed. Just my two cents.


----------



## gogrow (Apr 5, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Yep. He could be medical though, hope so. If not at least look into it.
> 
> You guys have mmj in nevada according to NORML but I didn't research the details. They're right here:
> http://norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4550#medical
> ...



the tax stamp is nothing... it dates back to like 1937.. the "marijuana tax stamp act"... it was effectively the first legislation making pot illegal


----------



## benvegas (Apr 5, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius: The reason for the water cooling is to avoid higher a/c bills thus reducing the electricity bill as well as more efficient lighting due to placement/heat. Elec is 0.13/kwH where the growing setup is. The active cooling setups are really going to help since its sunny and hot year around.

BongJuice: That's pretty much the system I was thinking of.

OregonMeds: To further again clarify the USA part, I dont live in the USA, and the system isnt setup there, the vegas in my username is just because its my fav city. =) So medicinal or not, the laws here do not matter whatsoever with respect to that.

To a few: With respect to yields, please discuss. Pricing doesnt need to be discussed, this isnt the place for that, and I'm not "moving" this stuff.  However any suggestions or thoughts on yield maximization is always appreciated. This system was setup with the intention of being "too much" as its CHEAPER to buy FOUR tents and only use 2 and keep rest as spare parts than to buy two and need to buy more or replacement parts later.

On the electricity side, we're figuring about 6000kwH/month of usage. Anyone concur?


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 5, 2009)

benvegas said:


> On the electricity side, we're figuring about 6000kwH/month of usage. Anyone concur?


Now that you've clarified how much of that equipment is going to be used, and how much is just "spare parts" LOL, your estimate doesn't seem too far off. If you were to use all that equipment though, your bill would be ridiculous. Where I live, our power bills aren't set at just one rate for KWh. If you go above a certain amount, at least in a residence, your rate will go up exponentially beyond a certain amount of KWh. I'd check with your energy supplier to see what kind of situation yours is first. Last thing you want is big surprise.


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm subbed. 

Sick, but subbed. 

But I can still smell a pile of shit before I step in it.


----------



## Mortloch (Apr 5, 2009)

Damn, just remember to not cut coroners on curing and trimming. that is a lot of work so make sure you have lots of friends!


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 5, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> I'm subbed.
> 
> Sick, but subbed.


Huh?

I was sick for the last 3 days too. So glad not to be pissing out my ass anymore! 

*hides*


----------



## fureelz (Apr 5, 2009)

I was about to say atleast 6k kwh but in south america im not sure if they charge per watt or kilowatt hour...easily over 250 usd a month.


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 5, 2009)

nothing gets you busted faster than greed, trust me, been there own the t shirt


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 5, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> He's got too well thought out of a system there with too many parts listed for this to just be a hoax though, so I believe it.
> Good luck man!
> 
> What have you done for electrical service and all the wiring and timers? You're going to need an electrician and a good excuse.


yeah i believe its real too!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 5, 2009)

guys he said he's from south america he didnt say which country so its a decent possibility either the cops dont care or he can do it legally. but im not familar w/south american marijuana laws and if he's in a different country the american cops wont be running down to bust him, they have almost all their resources working on mexican smuggling cartels, so as long as he doesnt try to smuggle it he will be fine plus the south american law enforcement guys are much more worried about coke than mj


----------



## DaveWood754 (Apr 5, 2009)

That set up sounds like you just got your offical growers permit.... let me be the first to tell you, we ALL strive for that set up... Good luck


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 5, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> nothing gets you busted faster than greed, trust me, been there own the t shirt


nothing in life is accomplished without drive and vision.

people who know this dont own t-shirts, they rock armani and silk jammies....and live in S america vacationing in Vegas.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> nothing in life is accomplished without drive and vision.
> 
> people who know this dont own t-shirts, they rock armani and silk jammies....and live in S america vacationing in Vegas.


yup yup thats what i was thinking..go big


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 5, 2009)

i agree with you on that, but when you start getting too greedy on a project like this, its when you get taken down, look at those guys who went to all that expense with the underground caves and that mega setup, even they got busted, but if your that way inclined then when will it ever be enough, you think after getting the payout every month and you get used to it for a couple of years you'll be able to give that up, then your just running on time before you get busted


----------



## threepete23 (Apr 5, 2009)

Subscribed. 26 grand set up? Thats worth a look-see


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 5, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> i agree with you on that, but when you start getting too greedy on a project like this, its when you get taken down, look at those guys who went to all that expense with the underground caves and that mega setup, even they got busted, but if your that way inclined then when will it ever be enough, you think after getting the payout every month and you get used to it for a couple of years you'll be able to give that up, then your just running on time before you get busted


i agree to an extent. theres about half a million dollars difference between this guys rig and the cave of wonders though. this fellows talking about 1200w, i think they had like 100,000w. plus remember hes in south america.


----------



## velaur (Apr 5, 2009)

You might wanna start posting some images so you don't get too many asses i n this thread calling bullshit. Anyways, I have a question, where are the tents going to be? In a home? Some kind of huge shed? It seems to me that 4 9'10x9'10 would be bigger then most bedroom, at least where I live, USA. In the master bedrooms in the usa it'll fit, just a question, nice to know if ya fill us in! Also don't forget the images, even if its not setup take a pic of the supplies you have so far!

Hmm 16,000Watts on just the lights alone, how are you planning on setting up all the wiring?


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 5, 2009)

yea dude, page 5?
you should have done had pics!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> I'm subbed.
> 
> Sick, but subbed.
> 
> But I can still smell a pile of shit before I step in it.


wtf does this mean? 


i'm gonna start giving out warnings to all the haters. any negative comments after this post will get flagged. grow on my friends.


----------



## nick12345 (Apr 5, 2009)

if you had all four set up you could do some serious breeding. 
a mother room, a flower room, a clone and a male room. 
with patience and carefull planning you could breed some crazy shit.


----------



## threepete23 (Apr 5, 2009)

I believe subbed stands for subscribed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2009)

threepete23 said:


> I believe subbed stands for subscribed.


what does "pile of shit" stand for?


----------



## dikncider (Apr 5, 2009)

Let's debunk this, glad i read this before my morning breakfast
1) hmmm..... let's see you live in S America yet you paid tax on your purchase, sure, ok..... If you paid in person and was shipping to another country you wouldn't pay tax either, sales tax is a use tax and you're not using the equipment in the states. ( I think you are in NV or AZ )
2) Any banking transaction of more than $10,000 has to be reported to the Feds. ( if you're in AZ, sheriff Arpaio is gonna have you in pink soon or you'll be cell mates with OJ)

Here's what I think....  






benvegas said:


> I just bought four room setups. They are all 10x10x10 tents. Please criticize and offer any suggestions you may see!
> 
> (3) 4' x 4' white trays setups (3 per tent to leave room to work and for other equipment)
> (1) 8" vortex fans 747
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2009)

dikncider said:


> Let's debunk this, glad i read this before my morning breakfast
> 1) hmmm..... let's see you live in S America yet you paid tax on your purchase, sure, ok..... If you paid in person and was shipping to another country you wouldn't pay tax either, sales tax is a use tax and you're not using the equipment in the states. ( I think you are in NV or AZ )
> 2) Any banking transaction of more than $10,000 has to be reported to the Feds. ( if you're in AZ, sheriff Arpaio is gonna have you in pink soon or you'll be cell mates with OJ)
> 
> Here's what I think....



what did i just say?


----------



## dikncider (Apr 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what did i just say?


yeah, but you didn't elaborate. I think this guy has some excess inventory on hand. Glad no one has asked where he got it.


----------



## benvegas (Apr 5, 2009)

Original poster here, I didnt realize this would get such a big thread. I actually assumed that for the most part most of us commercially would have a setup similar or ten times better. Was looking for what I did *wrong* rather than right. So, thanks for all the negativity and drooling combined, that both says that the system is setup right.

I cant critisise anyone here for questioning legitimacy until the photos (Wednesday is delivery date) arrive.

However -- To one person in particular -- dikncider -- You are a particularly stupid person. Please set aside your own Internet ego where you always have to interject your own wrong opinions. When you see a grow setup, the first thing you post in a thread is NOT where you think it is setup is located geographically and then question jail time. You should be banned for a month to consider how stupid your actions actually were. The number of degrees your guess was off by latitude is astronomical. You should N-E-V-E-R do this again and profusely apologize to the rest of the people here for them now wondering when you'll try to comprimise their setups too.

Someone questioned the tent sizes, they work for the area I'm using, I think they would fit in a bedroom just fine in most cases. They come in a variety of sizes, a lot of people here use a 4x4 tent and one tray and one light. Mine are the same thing just three times the trays and easier to work in. Plus, instead of using a small fan and a small filter, money is saved with one bigger room by using one big fan and one big filter per 3 trays. yay. Its almost like this room was planned!

ttys


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm gonna start giving out warnings to all the haters. any negative comments after this post will get flagged. grow on my friends.






dikncider said:


> Let's debunk this, glad i read this before my morning breakfast
> 1) hmmm..... let's see you live in S America yet you paid tax on your purchase, sure, ok..... If you paid in person and was shipping to another country you wouldn't pay tax either, sales tax is a use tax and you're not using the equipment in the states. ( I think you are in NV or AZ )
> 2) Any banking transaction of more than $10,000 has to be reported to the Feds. ( if you're in AZ, sheriff Arpaio is gonna have you in pink soon or you'll be cell mates with OJ)
> 
> Here's what I think....





i did warn you. 

why would you try to rat somebody out? i really should ban you.


----------



## sittinherebored (Apr 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i did warn you.
> 
> why would you try to rat somebody out? i really should ban you.


no offense to you fdd and your amazing plants but i fail to see how he ratted someone out. i think he was saying that he thought the OP was lying about his location and warned him about doing so in the good o'l naive usa


----------



## dikncider (Apr 5, 2009)

Listen Ben, I never questioned your where abouts and personally don't care what you do or how you do it, as for me posting negatively about any one, IT'S NEVER HAPPENED!
You are the one that said you're in S America, and I'm not the person that asked. If you're growing commercially and legally, you should say so. And let me ask you one question, HOW I'M I COMPROMISING YOUR SET UP?
As far as my guessing where you're from ( the comments between parentheses, those were meant for humorous effect and not trying to put a GPS on your arse or trying to divulge your where abouts benvegas). The substance of what I posted comes before the parentheses. As far as looking at others setups, I do it to learn as well as admire the ingenuity that most members here have, well you don't have one yet, at least the one you're waiting for. I wish you all the luck in the world with your project, I don't feel I have to apologize to you or any one else for that matter. 




benvegas said:


> Original poster here, I didnt realize this would get such a big thread. I actually assumed that for the most part most of us commercially would have a setup similar or ten times better. Was looking for what I did *wrong* rather than right. So, thanks for all the negativity and drooling combined, that both says that the system is setup right.
> 
> I cant critisise anyone here for questioning legitimacy until the photos (Wednesday is delivery date) arrive.
> 
> ...


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 5, 2009)

+REP FOR ORIGINAL for holding a good paying no, A DAMN GOOD PAYING job and being succesful, may god be with your harvest my friend.


----------



## GrowinBigRed (Apr 5, 2009)

pics maybe??


----------



## dikncider (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks but it won't count, the board police saw to that. 




marijaneindeed said:


> +REP FOR ORIGINAL for holding a good paying no, A DAMN GOOD PAYING job and being succesful, may god be with your harvest my friend.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 5, 2009)

people this guy isnt greedy he saidhe would sell it super cheap since he'd have so much....but damn dude u must be pretty rich to come up with almost 27,000 dollars lol, y not hook me up with some cash


----------



## withano (Apr 5, 2009)

just one thing to say to the negative nancys and neds.... dont HATE!


----------



## Ole Budheavy (Apr 5, 2009)

Tents are a bitchin idea because you can have a big tent like a 4 by 8 in a small bedroom and still keep supplies and do your mixing ect in the room while having your ventilation be filtered out the window or some other exhaust port. And no huge light leaks. Plus you can run co2 and a/c in a tent easy.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well if your serious that you spent that much money on those weak lil setups then you are pretty shallow cause you could have invested way better and got a more strategized opperation. And not to mention the powdery mildew on your leaves doesnt make your crop look like a winner either. But hey, its your money thats being wasted, not mine....with that kind of money i think you could have bought like 10 of these and produced 2lbs or more from each every 60 days


----------



## Kro0ks (Apr 5, 2009)

give us some pics


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Apr 5, 2009)

Where he lives, if this system is true or bullshit, or whatever other agruing on here totally misses the point. Yeah the system sounded too good to be true and if it all costed $26,500 then it continues on to say 4 rooms at $2050 per room the other $18,300 was shipping?(and no i didnt bother to read all the posts to see if someone else brought this up) You see that didnt bother me and even if this was just a "pipe dream" of someone I just didnt have the heart to crush it. 

If all of this is a "dream" this guy is having then advise him and let him have his day dreams about a best damn growing system that you had an input in and if you can't do that then kindly shut the fark up. I didnt read this post very well because I skiped through a bunch of agruing about nothing and I am wondering how many of these posts other than mine even contained any advice at all, sort of sad..



Thank you and smoke another one!.


----------



## benvegas (Apr 5, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius: $2050 per room for the water chiller setup. Thats 4 radiators, the chiller, tubing, resivoir and pump cost. The last 5 people here are saying "well he said blah blah" when I didnt even say any of it. "He'd sell it super cheap", where'd I say that? For pictures, read the posts again, no pictures till wednesday when equip is delivered. Sigh.


----------



## Reddragon1986 (Apr 5, 2009)

7 pages of arguing?!!! Not peacful coversations over a joint? Is this a 'over 70s' thread?


----------



## ThomJefferson (Apr 5, 2009)

You fuckers down in SA are rich from the american drug war, huh? LOL It appears you'll be running all these rooms from one CO2 sensor, which is fine if you've got the same amout of plants in each room...


----------



## pigpen (Apr 5, 2009)

Did every 1 drink there haterade to day because ill i see in these post are haters. Congrats on your grow and setup. It looks like you did all your homework and with a little luck will have more weed then any of us have ever seen


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 5, 2009)

ThomJefferson said:


> You fuckers down in SA are rich from the american drug war, huh? LOL It appears you'll be running all these rooms from one CO2 sensor, which is fine if you've got the same amout of plants in each room...


 
What does the number of plants in each tent have to do with having a single central CO2 controller? I don't get what you are trying to say.

Oh and $30k is not rich mans territory. If you have a job and a house (and hopefully half decent credit) then almost anyone could get a home improvement loan or a line of credit against the house.

You just have to want it bad enough to be resposible with your credit so you people can do something like this.

(So sayeth the man with ruined credit.)


----------



## Fuzzotany (Apr 5, 2009)

Hope you've learned a lot in the 5 or so months since your 1st grow... Subscribed.


----------



## ThomJefferson (Apr 5, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> What does the number of plants in each tent have to do with having a single central CO2 controller? I don't get what you are trying to say.
> 
> Oh and $30k is not rich mans territory. If you have a job and a house (and hopefully half decent credit) then almost anyone could get a home improvement loan or a line of credit against the house.
> 
> ...


Well, the controller you have may simply be a timer -that'd be different than a full CO2 controller, as they have a CO2 sensor monitor to tell them when to inject... follow?

btw- I was making a joke about the $$$... no worries here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2009)

dikncider said:


> Thanks but it won't count, the board police saw to that.



dude, it goes like this ....................

everyone was in here saying "bullshit". i said the "next person with a negative comment" gets in trouble. you came in and called "bullshit". you got dinged. it's that simple.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> no offense to you fdd and your amazing plants but i fail to see how he ratted someone out. i think he was saying that he thought the OP was lying about his location and warned him about doing so in the good o'l naive usa



"i think he's lying. i think he lives in the US. Nev or AZ area." sounds like a tattle-tale to me. if not what is? even if he was only "telling" us, he was still "telling". i thoight we all "covered" for each other. something about a bus ..................... 


why do people feel the need to come in here and call bullshit on everything? it just goes to show who they really are. people are amazed by 27K? that's barely a new car. i see shit like this all day long. i quit talking about it because people "can't handle the truth".


----------



## mykul916 (Apr 5, 2009)

hehe.... good luck man.


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey vegas dude, thanks for posting.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 5, 2009)

Calculate it just a little differently. .75 grams per watt if your average and your plants like you and you're not lazy and neglect them. So plan on harvesting a 1.2 ish or more pounds every 20ish days if you're on it. If your not a master cloner then you will lose money for at least five months. ONce you've learned all your expensive lessons and dodged the DEA I see you making about 125k a year. Much success!!!


----------



## benvegas (Apr 5, 2009)

Pinner420: Thanks for my new rule of thumb.  0.75g/watt and 16,000 watts (4 1000w hps per flower room x 4 rooms maximum) would yield 428oz/60days. That's 26Lbs/cycle or 13Lbs per month. Your spot on target.  I'll ask the DEA how they are if I ever run into them, chances are they wont fly 6000 miles for me though. (WTF is it with USA police comments in this thread, I love it, yall are so fucking high most arent even reading the thread )

fdd2blk: Perfect setup, we share similar tastes it looks. Hope you subscribed so you can see the photos of the setup as well and critique.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Pinner420: Thanks for my new rule of thumb.  0.75g/watt and 16,000 watts (4 1000w hps per flower room x 4 rooms maximum) would yield 428oz/60days. That's 26Lbs/cycle or 13Lbs per month. Your spot on target.  I'll ask the DEA how they are if I ever run into them, chances are they wont fly 6000 miles for me though. (WTF is it with USA police comments in this thread, I love it, yall are so fucking high most arent even reading the thread )
> 
> fdd2blk: Perfect setup, we share similar tastes it looks. Hope you subscribed so you can see the photos of the setup as well and critique.


it's my buddies setup. he's got it pretty dialed.


----------



## kiffytoi (Apr 5, 2009)

Dude. If you haven't got it already We could ship you that setup from New Zealand plus a few extras, like a full harvest master setup. for that price and it would be in NZ Dollars so you would probably save $10000.

Get back to me if you keen


----------



## dikncider (Apr 5, 2009)

Well FDD show me where i said "i think he's lying. i think he lives in the US. Nev or AZ area." Don't put words in my mouth, and don't make up quotes. What if I were to tell you that I hadn't seen the other posts with your warnings? I've seen you do this kind of thing before and even ban people when you get challenged. Let's just drop this little diatribe already. The original poster said in his first sentence, and I'll really, really quote "I just bought four room setups. They are all 10x10x10 tents. Please criticize and offer any suggestions you may see!" Wel Fdd that's what people were doing! If he wanted praise, way to gos, atta boys, pats on the back, groupies.... well he should of said so. And, I don't think I said anything about the guys assets either, I don't take kindly to liars Fdd, that's what it's all about, if you want to throw me under the bus, well that is your prerogative, I'm never going to kiss-assyou or anyone elses behind on this board. 




fdd2blk said:


> "i think he's lying. i think he lives in the US. Nev or AZ area." sounds like a tattle-tale to me. if not what is? even if he was only "telling" us, he was still "telling". i thoight we all "covered" for each other. something about a bus .....................
> 
> 
> why do people feel the need to come in here and call bullshit on everything? it just goes to show who they really are. people are amazed by 27K? that's barely a new car. i see shit like this all day long. i quit talking about it because people "can't handle the truth".
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2009)

you tell me to drop it as you post another paragraph. 
the quote was "sarcasm", or i would have quoted you. 





dikncider said:


> Well FDD show me where i said "i think he's lying. i think he lives in the US. Nev or AZ area." Don't put words in my mouth, and don't make up quotes. What if I were to tell you that I hadn't seen the other posts with your warnings? I've seen you do this kind of thing before and even ban people when you get challenged. Let's just drop this little diatribe already. The original poster said in his first sentence, and I'll really, really quote "I just bought four room setups. They are all 10x10x10 tents. Please criticize and offer any suggestions you may see!" Wel Fdd that's what people were doing! If he wanted praise, way to gos, atta boys, pats on the back, groupies.... well he should of said so. And, I don't think I said anything about the guys assets either, I don't take kindly to liars Fdd, that's what it's all about, if you want to throw me under the bus, well that is your prerogative, I'm never going to kiss-assyou or anyone elses behind on this board.


----------



## fishindog (Apr 5, 2009)

gotta see this one....im pullin up a chair


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf does this mean?
> 
> 
> i'm gonna start giving out warnings to all the haters. any negative comments after this post will get flagged. grow on my friends.


 I apologize for being rude. It was uncalled for.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> I apologize for being rude. It was uncalled for.


thank you, my friend. 

it's a much better image to portrait, as a site.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2009)

vegas, I'm a fan. I don't have a guess on the power, not experienced enough in giant grows (or small ones either). I'll offer all the help I can, and if by some chance you were to ever in the future offer for me to come hang out, visit, smoke I'd be down for that too. 

And yes, it is very funny how americans have law enforcement on the mind so much. I feel like I must be living in a different place than most them (maybe it's just california). I just do my thing, and only worry about cops pulling me over for driving like Ayrton Senna.



fdd2blk said:


>


This picture makes me tingle. Just thinking about the dreams and possibilities that await inside. Thanks for sharing, and to your friend for the pics. How much does he chage for the guided tours?


----------



## Thewholegame (Apr 6, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> nothing in life is accomplished without drive and vision.
> 
> people who know this dont own t-shirts, they rock armani and silk jammies....and live in S america vacationing in Vegas.


 that was so on point


----------



## j to the c (Apr 8, 2009)

So have 4000 watts per room.... At the standard of .5g per watt every 30 days this is equal to 2lbs. per light per room with a total of 32lbs. every 60 days. Ythis is not a solo adventure for anyone unless you plan to work 16 hr. days 7 days a week. Any ways you've been blessed with an incredible set-up. As long as you treat it as a small single lamp set-up. In my opinion something this large should be able to produce .75gpw or more. Don't get sloppy due to shear volume, your tweaks in efficiency should make this produce the unimaginable.I think I'll buy some Zip-Lock stock here in the U.S. for ya! good luck and remember each plant will have its own personality


----------



## threepete23 (Apr 8, 2009)

benvegas said:


> I cant critisise anyone here for questioning legitimacy until the photos (Wednesday is delivery date) arrive.
> ttys


eh hem. patiently waiting on your pictures.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 8, 2009)

threepete23 said:


> eh hem. patiently waiting on your pictures.


_eh hem._ how the hell is *eh hem* being patient? Don't be a douche. 

Patience is a virtue, and anyone with an IQ over three knows freight delivery estimates are rarely correct. Especially with the obscene amount of packages something like this would entail. For example, I was supposed to have about 3k in equipment show up on Monday, half of which arrived Tuesday. The rest still enroute. Shit happens.


----------



## orzz (Apr 8, 2009)

Vegas it looks like a great set up.
I wonder how many people it takes to set a tent that size up?
It took 2 of us to set up my 4x8x7 sunhut. Although I am disabled and not much help I still know this tent takes at least 2.
Good luck. Looking forward to seeing the pics today.


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Apr 8, 2009)

lol skipped from page 1 to 10 and i see that ppl are waiting for pics. I'm Out...


----------



## Pockets le Peu (Apr 8, 2009)

i totally disregarded pages 2 through 9 also


----------



## benvegas (Apr 8, 2009)

All I had time to do today is unload the truck. Here it all is. The 10x10 DR300 tents are the smallest boxes of everything, kinda funny lol. The only thing that didnt arrive is the water chillers and the ice boxes for them. They will be here in a few days (from another supplier).

There's more from shopping locally that added up to about USD $4400. STuff like water filtration systems, resivoir fill/drain systems, a 150 clone setup, etc..... I'm guessing it'll be weekend before the 4 tents are setup. We did the frame of one tent today, took about an hour to put together.

Here's a nice shitty phone picture. I'll take nice photos once the setup is *done*.


----------



## petrushka (Apr 8, 2009)

Si necesitas ayuda, ya estoy tomando el avion.


----------



## benvegas (Apr 8, 2009)

petrushka said:


> Si necesitas ayuda, ya estoy tomando el avion.


NinguÌn gracias


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 8, 2009)

looks like you're gonna have quite the op!


----------



## dgk4life (Apr 8, 2009)

benvegas said:


> All I had time to do today is unload the truck. Here it all is. The 10x10 DR300 tents are the smallest boxes of everything, kinda funny lol. The only thing that didnt arrive is the water chillers and the ice boxes for them. They will be here in a few days (from another supplier).
> 
> There's more from shopping locally that added up to about USD $4400. STuff like water filtration systems, resivoir fill/drain systems, a 150 clone setup, etc..... I'm guessing it'll be weekend before the 4 tents are setup. We did the frame of one tent today, took about an hour to put together.
> 
> Here's a nice shitty phone picture. I'll take nice photos once the setup is *done*.


 thats a big fuck you to all the non believers.

now please tell us you didnt get it shipped to where u are growing?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 8, 2009)

LET THE ASS KISSING BEGIN!!!!
kiss-ass​


youve got some work to do, get to it.​​


----------



## Exo (Apr 8, 2009)

haha thats mad money to blow. i dont think youre going to get your money's worth out of all that..


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2009)

Exo said:


> haha thats mad money to blow. i dont think youre going to get your money's worth out of all that..


you are kidding right?


----------



## benvegas (Apr 8, 2009)

You guys crack me up  Photos are higher for those of you just joining us.


----------



## dgk4life (Apr 8, 2009)

benvegas said:


> You guys crack me up  Photos are higher for those of you just joining us.


 you didnthave all that shipped to your grow spot right?


----------



## benvegas (Apr 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> you didnthave all that shipped to your grow spot right?


Why are you so concerned about my security to ask me this TWICE? I'm covered, dont sweat it. Enjoy the equipment and quit sweating so god damn much. I had it shipped directly to the grow "house" as you like to call it, and then I called all of my friends to show off, and then we're gonna have a smoke party with all the neighbors. Of course I took precautions. You dont ask other people if they did, so quit asking me, you think I'm an idiot for some reason which I am confused. Back to the subject at hand......


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 8, 2009)

i cant wait for this to really get going. you should hop on over to SOG thread and check out wat hes got going. its pretty similiar but not as much.


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck benvegas. It looks like quite the adventure.


----------



## blindbudsmoker (Apr 8, 2009)

j to the c said:


> So have 4000 watts per room.... At the standard of .5g per watt every 30 days this is equal to 2lbs. per light per room with a total of 32lbs. every 60 days.


 
just curious is .5 grams/watt really standard?


----------



## dgk4life (Apr 8, 2009)

one gram per watt is ideal. but average yeah .5


----------



## blindbudsmoker (Apr 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> one gram per watt is ideal. but average yeah .5


 
wow, not sure what to say to that. doesnt 1 gram per watt = 26.6 pounds a year of one single 1000 watt bulb?


----------



## benvegas (Apr 8, 2009)

blindbudsmoker said:


> wow, not sure what to say to that. doesnt 1 gram per watt = 26.6 pounds a year of one single 1000 watt bulb?


Your math is off somewhere. Assuming 60 days per harvest that would be 6.6 Lbs/month (107 grams).

1000 * 0.5 * 6 / 28 / 16 =

That's the math to convert to pounds, just replace the 1000 with how many watts and the 0.5 with how many grams per watt assumed. Some say 1, some say 0.5, some say 0.75, whatever.


----------



## joshbigbuds (Apr 8, 2009)

sounds a good room(s) i will post my box tomoz


----------



## bongrips420 (Apr 8, 2009)

correct me if im wrong. but arent watts a bad unit to base your calculations for yield off of? wouldnt lumens or lux be more accurate? ive always been taught that a bulbs lumen/watt ratio fluxuates.


----------



## blindbudsmoker (Apr 9, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Your math is off somewhere. Assuming 60 days per harvest that would be 6.6 Lbs/month (107 grams).
> 
> 1000 * 0.5 * 6 / 28 / 16 =
> 
> That's the math to convert to pounds, just replace the 1000 with how many watts and the 0.5 with how many grams per watt assumed. Some say 1, some say 0.5, some say 0.75, whatever.


1 gram per watt equals 1000 grams a month off a 1000 watt bulb. 12 monthsx1000grams = 26 pounds


----------



## blindbudsmoker (Apr 9, 2009)

bongrips420 said:


> correct me if im wrong. but arent watts a bad unit to base your calculations for yield off of? wouldnt lumens or lux be more accurate? ive always been taught that a bulbs lumen/watt ratio fluxuates.


 
watts are the best way long as you included the unit of time


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 9, 2009)

congratulations man, cant wait to see it setup.


----------



## bongrips420 (Apr 9, 2009)

blindbudsmoker said:


> watts are the best way long as you included the unit of time


how? as a bulb gets older the amount of lumens it puts out decreases. with hps its not as bad as mh, but still. in a situation of this magnitude, i would think a slight miscalculation could be really misleading. 

also, i just wanted to say that im just spit ballin here. obviously this op is gonna yield big. but can you guys see where im coming from?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

blindbudsmoker said:


> 1 gram per watt equals 1000 grams a month off a 1000 watt bulb. 12 monthsx1000grams = 26 pounds



it takes at least 8 weeks to grow the 1000 grams. and that's with no veg time. how are you getting this 1000 grams a month? where's the month come in? 



"they" say that the pros can yield 1000 grams per watt. this means if you have a 1000 watt HPS and you chose the right strain and setup then at the end of your grow you will yield 1000 grams of dried meds. this is for the whole grow cycle. start to finish.


----------



## blindbudsmoker (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it takes at least 8 weeks to grow the 1000 grams. and that's with no veg time. how are you getting this 1000 grams a month? where's the month come in?
> 
> 
> 
> "they" say that the pros can yield 1000 grams per watt. this means if you have a 1000 watt HPS and you chose the right strain and setup then at the end of your grow you will yield 1000 grams of dried meds. this is for the whole grow cycle. start to finish.


 
it has to be per month. if you dont put a time frame on then i will go veg for 25 months and then bloom and get 15g per watt. thier has to be a time frame, and not 2 months, cause then why not 3 months. the old hightimes that got this method known was grams/per watt / per month

and they would say that the average grower would get .5 grams per month per watt. that is a joke. and that pros would get 1 gram per watt


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

blindbudsmoker said:


> it has to be per month. if you dont put a time frame on then i will go veg for 25 months and then bloom and get 15g per watt. thier has to be a time frame, and not 2 months, cause then why not 3 months. the old hightimes that got this method known was grams/per watt / per month
> 
> and they would say that the average grower would get .5 grams per month per watt. that is a joke. and that pros would get 1 gram per watt



the plants flower on an 8 week cycle. on average. you can veg clones in a separate room then put them into flower under a 1000 watt light. in 2 months you can measure your yield when your plants are finished. you can divide that in half if you want. unless you have separate rooms it is well into 3 months. figuring in turn around time and veg time. 

you can't just veg for 25 months then flower under a 1000 watt. the light will only cover so much area and produce so much bud PER WATT. 


fuck high times, ............... this is rollitup. 




try this........................... a 600 watt light gave me 345 grams. that is equal to 0.575 grams PER WATT. 

there is no month.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

fucking A!


----------



## blindbudsmoker (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the plants flower on an 8 week cycle. on average. you can veg clones in a separate room then put them into flower under a 1000 watt light. in 2 months you can measure your yield when your plants are finished. you can divide that in half if you want. unless you have separate rooms it is well into 3 months. figuring in turn around time and veg time.
> 
> you can't just veg for 25 months then flower under a 1000 watt. the light will only cover so much area and produce so much bud PER WATT.
> 
> ...


 
thier has to be a unit of time. or u cannot make any sort of accurate testing. with no unit of time grams/watt becomes as worthless as pounds/per light. 

scenerio. when we first moved here i had a fluke round. i got some babies the day i got here, veg for almost 4 months till room was done, then flowered for 54 days and got almost 5 pounds off 2 1000s. that grams per watt with no unit of time is nuts. but with time is pretty piss poor. 

u can even figure out grams per watt if you used lets say a 400 for veg for 15 days then switched to 1000s for bloom. 

thier has to be some sort of control, what if a crop runs 9 weeks instead of 8? 

not sure how else to really put it, with out a time frame its not going to be accurate


----------



## blindbudsmoker (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the plants flower on an 8 week cycle. on average. you can veg clones in a separate room then put them into flower under a 1000 watt light. in 2 months you can measure your yield when your plants are finished. you can divide that in half if you want. unless you have separate rooms it is well into 3 months. figuring in turn around time and veg time.
> 
> quote]
> 
> why take a average when u can have an exact?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 9, 2009)

blindbudsmoker said:


> it has to be per month. if you dont put a time frame on then i will go veg for 25 months and then bloom and get 15g per watt. thier has to be a time frame, and not 2 months, cause then why not 3 months. the old hightimes that got this method known was grams/per watt / per month
> 
> and they would say that the average grower would get .5 grams per month per watt. that is a joke. and that pros would get 1 gram per watt


Fuck man, i'm sure you're just incorrect, but if by some fluke you are right, can you please show me the op that yields 1 gram per watt per month?
I'll immediately tear down my whole growroom and start fresh with this magic technique. 
I run 1800watts of lighting, does this mean if i dial my grow in i can yield 4 pounds a month? 
Please show me the way, or yknow wake up and take the bullshit magazine "knowledge" elsewhere.


----------



## blindbudsmoker (Apr 9, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Fuck man, i'm sure you're just incorrect, but if by some fluke you are right, can you please show me the op that yields 1 gram per watt per month?
> I'll immediately tear down my whole growroom and start fresh with this magic technique.
> I run 1800watts of lighting, does this mean if i dial my grow in i can yield 4 pounds a month?
> Please show me the way, or yknow wake up and take the bullshit magazine "knowledge" elsewhere.


 
i have no idea how to get 1g per watt. this isnt really about that its about a accurate way to tell what some one did yield. i would tear down every thing as well for those yields.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

blindbudsmoker said:


> thier has to be a unit of time. or u cannot make any sort of accurate testing. with no unit of time grams/watt becomes as worthless as pounds/per light.
> 
> scenerio. when we first moved here i had a fluke round. i got some babies the day i got here, veg for almost 4 months till room was done, then flowered for 54 days and got almost 5 pounds off 2 1000s. that grams per watt with no unit of time is nuts. but with time is pretty piss poor.
> 
> ...



then divide by the amount of time the light was actually on if that is the # you seek. most people just say, "how much can i get off a 1000 watt light". it's not often that i hear them mention time. until they ask the next question. time is relevant on strain and grower. could be 6 weeks or it could be 12. and that's just for flowering.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

blindbudsmoker said:


> fdd2blk said:
> 
> 
> > the plants flower on an 8 week cycle. on average. you can veg clones in a separate room then put them into flower under a 1000 watt light. in 2 months you can measure your yield when your plants are finished. you can divide that in half if you want. unless you have separate rooms it is well into 3 months. figuring in turn around time and veg time.
> ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck high times, ............... this is rollitup.


get 'em FDD!


nobody can just say "good job", or "looks good". its always gotta be somthing.


BenVegas- good job, it looks good. dont waste keystrokes on haters.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 9, 2009)

sounds like you got a pretty well thought out system there vegas.. i would suggest doing 1k per 4x4 table if you can fit it.. if you are going to run that much wattage, might as well pump out as much as you can.. 4x4s were engineered to be optimal for 1k lamps.. just a suggestion.

also you are going to be using a lot more than 6000 kwh per month if you burn all 16k worth of light.

16,000 watts burning for 12 hours a day is 16 kWh per hour, which comes out to 192 kWh per day

192 kWh per day x 30 days is 5760 kWh per month, plus your fans, filters, chillers etc..
plus you will need a nice ac to cool these bad boys, i have heard you need at least 1,000 btus to effectively cool a 1k watt to ambient air.

also, since you are running so many lamps, and heat will be an issue, i would suggest checking out hydro innovations. they have some nice reflector insulators, as well as duct insulators which could really help minimize the heat radiation from the bulbs.

i assume you are not running this in a house, so i would guess it will be a commercial property with some hefty hefty electrical wiring hehe. 

congrats man, i dream of having a setup like this one day. maybe when i move away from the states ill come blow up a warehouse and we can be neighbors LOL

FLo


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

take me with you flojo...i think we can do some things...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 9, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> sounds like you got a pretty well thought out system there vegas.. i would suggest doing 1k per 4x4 table if you can fit it.. if you are going to run that much wattage, might as well pump out as much as you can.. 4x4s were engineered to be optimal for 1k lamps.. just a suggestion.
> 
> also you are going to be using a lot more than 6000 kwh per month if you burn all 16k worth of light.
> 
> ...





LoudBlunts said:


> take me with you flojo...i think we can do some things...


 
i wanna come too...i can grow AND cook!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

word. we taking over! /dj khalid

we need to buy our own island, damnit!


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 9, 2009)

lol im down for sure, we just need to set up a savings account for our endeavor.. just a few shillings a week and we will be there! LOL


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 9, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> word. we taking over! /dj khalid
> 
> we need to buy our own island, damnit!


dude! i have so already priced islands! they start at about a quarter mill, pretty basic for that price but im a pretty basic guy once you get me to the islands!

ive been plotting on this one for a minute!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

yea i've done some research myself and found the quarter mill for basic starting off too

not shabby at all!


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 9, 2009)

how sick would that be to live on an island, grow a shit load of bud, and take it to the mainland to party once or twice a year... maaaaan

EDIT: just found a 10 acre island in belize for 170k.. damn i need to start saving my sheckles LOL


----------



## mykul916 (Apr 9, 2009)

hehe...now THATS the life....screw this internets, im island bound...


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 9, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Why are you so concerned about my security to ask me this TWICE? I'm covered, dont sweat it. Enjoy the equipment and quit sweating so god damn much. I had it shipped directly to the grow "house" as you like to call it, and then I called all of my friends to show off, and then we're gonna have a smoke party with all the neighbors. Of course I took precautions. You dont ask other people if they did, so quit asking me, you think I'm an idiot for some reason which I am confused. Back to the subject at hand......


i haven't been through your whole thread yet, but had to thank you for the LOL!!!
good one!!!


----------



## SYROUS (Apr 9, 2009)

the cost of lights on 12/12 depending if there running in the day or night 25 to 40 bucks a day 5-6cents per hour per light and where i live theres a bullshit delivery charge which will surely triple on you over 1000 dollar monthly bills i have 2 1000w as runing 18/6 with heaters and fans 400month


----------



## bongrips420 (Apr 9, 2009)

you gotta let me come visit you vegas. ill bring the bud. not that youll be needing any. haha


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 9, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> how sick would that be to live on an island, grow a shit load of bud, and take it to the mainland to party once or twice a year... maaaaan
> 
> EDIT: just found a 10 acre island in belize for 170k.. damn i need to start saving my sheckles LOL


 
now you got the island bug too. i will have one. that kind of wealth is attainable


----------



## DrGreen007 (Apr 9, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> now you got the island bug too. i will have one. that kind of wealth is attainable


 Ye I Making My Million Just Gonna Take Time But All Good Things Come To Those Who Wait


----------



## benvegas (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk nailed it. Thanks for saving me the hassle of typing.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 9, 2009)

DrGreen007 said:


> Ye I Making My Million Just Gonna Take Time But All Good Things Come To Those Who Wait


too busy working to wait.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

word


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 9, 2009)

Lets have RIU join forces with TPB to buy that piracy island. I'll bet we'd be a welcome addition to the team.


----------



## Sir Master Ganji (Apr 9, 2009)

photos would be awesome-to view this setup i believe ive never seen a setup this huge before


----------



## cackpircings (Apr 9, 2009)

good luck with it dude


----------



## elpresidente (Apr 10, 2009)

For 26 grand it seems like you should have gotten more stuff, huh?


----------



## Delusional (Apr 10, 2009)

what, you guys gunna demand receipts now too? lol

 jk


----------



## mykul916 (Apr 10, 2009)

dont tempt them....they prolly will.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 10, 2009)

i want you to mail all of your equip to me for proper inspection and verification.. i think its all empty boxes LOL


----------



## YerMan (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Vegas, Congrats on the setup mate. I'm only on my first grow which right now consists of one plant vegging (will be taking clones soon) and a few seeds germinating. I'm amazed at the amount of time I've put in to this since I got setup two weeks ago. Obviously a lot of my time is spent learning and working around issues as I'm not wanting to spend as much cash as yourself. How much time do you think you'll have to put into your grow (once you've got everything setup). I mean is this a full time thing for you or will you be cool just checking up on things an hour or two a day? All the best mate and I'm looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## dikncider (Apr 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you tell me to drop it as you post another paragraph.
> the quote was "sarcasm", or i would have quoted you.


For the benefit of all the members and at the risk of banishment, I felt I had to respond to this, couldn't bite my lip so to speak. After receiving an infraction for insulting benvegas I immediately began pming fdd and after several pm exchanges the infraction was removed. Why? here is my quote from 1 of my responses that should cover everything and let everyone know who or where any rats on this board could be.

"Well Fdd we were discussing this in this medium and you took it public again, so I responded to your posts and if misquoting me is your attempt at sarcasm, what is wrong with my attempt at humor? You called me a rat, tattletale etc. well I say to you the only people that could ever be rats here have privileges of seeing IP addresses ( people like you). If I were to use an avatar with a disney world pic and went by the handle of magicdik well what would you think my location would most likely be or not be? I responded to the op and wished him well and I also asked him a couple of questions about his allegations against me, he hasn't answered because he pulled his angry comments out of a hat. 
And lastly Fdd, you blasted threepete for saying bullshit, pile of shit etc., well let me tell you he didn't make those comments, you must have pmed him with some warnings and he apologized to you for nothing, you owe him an apology imo."

That's it for me on this thread, unsubbed and forgotten.


----------



## jumper667 (Apr 10, 2009)

Drama is getting thick.

Not sure if I missed it but have the nutes been discussed?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

what the fuck are you going on and on about? 
















dikncider said:


> For the benefit of all the members and at the risk of banishment, I felt I had to respond to this, couldn't bite my lip so to speak. After receiving an infraction for insulting benvegas I immediately began pming fdd and after several pm exchanges the infraction was removed. Why? here is my quote from 1 of my responses that should cover everything and let everyone know who or where any rats on this board could be.
> 
> "Well Fdd we were discussing this in this medium and you took it public again, so I responded to your posts and if misquoting me is your attempt at sarcasm, what is wrong with my attempt at humor? You called me a rat, tattletale etc. well I say to you the only people that could ever be rats here have privileges of seeing IP addresses ( people like you). If I were to use an avatar with a disney world pic and went by the handle of magicdik well what would you think my location would most likely be or not be? I responded to the op and wished him well and I also asked him a couple of questions about his allegations against me, he hasn't answered because he pulled his angry comments out of a hat.
> And lastly Fdd, you blasted threepete for saying bullshit, pile of shit etc., well let me tell you he didn't make those comments, you must have pmed him with some warnings and he apologized to you for nothing, you owe him an apology imo."
> ...


----------



## benvegas (Apr 10, 2009)

YerMan said:


> Hey Vegas, Congrats on the setup mate. I'm only on my first grow which right now consists of one plant vegging (will be taking clones soon) and a few seeds germinating. I'm amazed at the amount of time I've put in to this since I got setup two weeks ago. Obviously a lot of my time is spent learning and working around issues as I'm not wanting to spend as much cash as yourself. How much time do you think you'll have to put into your grow (once you've got everything setup). I mean is this a full time thing for you or will you be cool just checking up on things an hour or two a day? All the best mate and I'm looking forward to following your progress.


We'll use 3 tents for flower and 1 tent for veg/mommies/cloning. Given the ease of the system and all of the money spent in automation, its really not hard. Lets look at what I have to do over a 3 month period:

Get 300-350 clones or seeds sprouted - 8 hours total

Veg for 2-3 weeks, which involves checking ph/nuts daily and water changes weekly. 15 minutes per day to check water and 4 hours for the initial sprout to veg transplant. The water change takes 30 minutes.

Flower for 8-ish weeks, which involves checking ph/nuts daily and water changes weekly. 90 minutes per day to check water and an additional 4 hours per week to account for misc. upkeep. The water changes will take about 4-6 hours to do because of 12 tubs and nut mixing and all that fun stuff.

Cutting/trimming -- Here's where you have fun.  Harvesting 17-20 Lbs, cutting, trimming. That'll take about 3 hours per pound, at least that's what I can do it in. If I use a machine to do the trimming, it might speed it up. That's just by hand. So lets assume about 60 hours to do it.

Once you cure it and its ready to be packaged that doesnt take much time. Lets say 6 hours for this.

What are we up to time-wise?  It's a fulltime job no question about that. Since each room is spaced apart start-wise, there will be continual work every day from each cycle. There will always be cloning, always be vegging, and always be flowering and cutting/trimming/drying to do. It wont be all grown at once. I'm sure that was common sense, but just in case. 




jumper667 said:


> Drama is getting thick.
> 
> Not sure if I missed it but have the nutes been discussed?


Advanced Nutrients for everything, schedule is already done from their webiste for the calculations based on the 40 gallon resivoirs for vegging and flowering.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 10, 2009)

benvegas said:


> We'll use 3 tents for flower and 1 tent for veg/mommies/cloning. Given the ease of the system and all of the money spent in automation, its really not hard. Lets look at what I have to do over a 3 month period:
> 
> Get 300-350 clones or seeds sprouted - 8 hours total
> 
> ...


damn....that almost made me hard.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 10, 2009)

ive been hard for days now.. i should see a doctor.. a hot female one lol


----------



## mykul916 (Apr 11, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> ive been hard for days now.. i should see a doctor.. a hot female one lol


*bad pun alert* ...


pitchin' a tent...lolz, i crack myaself up.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 11, 2009)

mykul916 said:


> *bad pun alert* ...
> 
> 
> pitchin' a tent...lolz, i crack myaself up.


yuk yuk yuk


----------



## AllIDoIsSmokeWeed (Apr 11, 2009)

ya sooo idk if you wanna give us all the hook up but where did you get all that shit from?


----------



## benvegas (Apr 12, 2009)

From the manufacturers or their distributors. Nothing special, no special hookup. They would call me a medium customer too.


----------



## Ichi (Apr 12, 2009)

Vegas,

I am dying to see this set up. You had $26,500.00 for a rad set up. Go buy a damned camera. wink wink.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 12, 2009)

i was wondering, that seems like an awful lot of money for what you got. it seems like you should have gotten a better deal....


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2009)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> i was wondering, that seems like an awful lot of money for what you got. it seems like you should have gotten a better deal....


Is this the 3rd of the exact same post?

Does anyone read through a thread on this website?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 12, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Is this the 3rd of the exact same post?
> Does anyone read through a thread on this website?


actually, no, i don't. early on in a thread i do, but sometimes it's just too lengthy. if it's been asked and answered, and he doesn't want to answer, it's all good.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2009)

it's almost like we all get to reap the rewards of you not wanting to read.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 12, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> it's almost like we all get to reap the rewards of you not wanting to read.


well look at it this way, you don't have to read my post if you don't want to, dickman....


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2009)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> well look at it this way, you don't have to read my post if you don't want to, dickman....


and if you really wanted an answer to your question you'd read... and while I don't have to, I like to read the posts on the threads I'm subscribed to, that is how I learn things. It's something, you should try it. Isn't that why we are here, to learn and share? And why am I a dick for pointing out what you admitted, that you don't read stuff and repost questions? If anything I am a master of the obvious, superfluous, waste of space... but I don't think I'm a dick on this one. All are welcome to their own opinion on that though.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 12, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> and if you really wanted an answer to your question you'd read... and while I don't have to, I like to read the posts on the threads I'm subscribed to, that is how I learn things. It's something, you should try it. Isn't that why we are here, to learn and share? And why am I a dick for pointing out what you admitted, that you don't read stuff and repost questions? If anything I am a master of the obvious, superfluous, waste of space... but I don't think I'm a dick on this one. All are welcome to their own opinion on that though.


actually mr. reader, if you read my post, you'd see there is no question, just a statement. reading also involves comprehension. i too read to learn, but i skim through what i know or have no interest in. master, really??? (that there is a question!) as for the dickman comment, that's for the attitude in your post. now quit jacking this guys thread, we don't care about your reading habits....


----------



## Delusional (Apr 12, 2009)

oh yeah? you're both gay fish


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2009)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> now quit jacking this guys thread


you started it ^^^ and I'll take that.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 12, 2009)

this forum is getting so hostile..

anyways vegas, when do you think we will have some partial setup setup pics?


----------



## benvegas (Apr 12, 2009)

To the last 10 posters who just flamed each other -- Take it to PM next time, keep that trash out of this thread please.

FLoJo: Few days. Its a lot of work doing the setups............ Doing veg room right now. Happy easter.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 12, 2009)

it is definitely a lot of work to set em up. cant wait to see em done! good luck and happy easter


----------



## AllIDoIsSmokeWeed (Apr 12, 2009)

hey vegas when your done do you think we could all come over and smoke a blunt?


----------



## HiddenHammer (Apr 12, 2009)

please dont stop yur thread becuz of the dumbfucks- 
i'm one of the interested growers


----------



## morphus657 (Apr 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it takes at least 8 weeks to grow the 1000 grams. and that's with no veg time. how are you getting this 1000 grams a month? where's the month come in?
> 
> 
> 
> "they" say that the pros can yield 1000 grams per watt. this means if you have a 1000 watt HPS and you chose the right strain and setup then at the end of your grow you will yield 1000 grams of dried meds. this is for the whole grow cycle. start to finish.




hey fdd how long whould u veg for befor starting to flower. ( im growing from seeds)


----------



## GreenUpMySleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats duder. **crosses fingers, waiting for rich uncle to kick the bucket and leave me $26k**


----------



## shepj (Apr 12, 2009)

Subscribed. Read every post on every page and I am excited to see your setup. I am more excited (if we get this luxury) of seeing one of your grows? But you'll need to mail us tissues before you post the grow room filled.


----------



## benvegas (Apr 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> Subscribed. Read every post on every page and I am excited to see your setup. I am more excited (if we get this luxury) of seeing one of your grows? But you'll need to mail us tissues before you post the grow room filled.


Thanks. Glad someone read the thread.    You'll see photos I've been taking of the setup and then of the actual growing once it gets rolling. For a new "medium volume" grower, I'll learn a LOT here and so will others, I hope.


----------



## XCr4zYX (Apr 13, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Thanks. Glad someone read the thread.    You'll see photos I've been taking of the setup and then of the actual growing once it gets rolling. For a new "medium volume" grower, I'll learn a LOT here and so will others, I hope.


yea ive read every post too, some of these ppl are actually quite funny ha ha, but the jokers to one side this actually sounds like some quality adventure, i hope it all goes well for u and im pretty sure i will learn a lot from you, apprechiate you sharing it with everyone you pretty cool for that


----------



## Rudeboy007 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Ben Vegas, Thanks for posting man. Where do i find 10x 10 tents?

Thanks again


----------



## Fuzzotany (Apr 13, 2009)

What strain are you growing? (sorry if this already been asked)

I've done a search for "strain" on a few pages.... but not all.


----------



## benvegas (Apr 13, 2009)

Rudeboy007 said:


> Hey Ben Vegas, Thanks for posting man. Where do i find 10x 10 tents?
> 
> Thanks again


Thats actually the only thing I bought local. =)

Secret Jarden DR300 is the make/model, the actual size is 9'10" x 9'10" x 8'. They dont leak light so far, construction felt flimsy setting it up, but once the tent zipped around everything, now I'm actually really impress at how sturdy they are! They also arent made out of toxic material as some tents are. AKA, this is the best for a 10' that I know of.


----------



## benvegas (Apr 13, 2009)

Fuzzotany said:


> What strain are you growing? (sorry if this already been asked)
> 
> I've done a search for "strain" on a few pages.... but not all.


Since we'll be flowering 100% of the time in nine individual 4' square trays, that means we'll be growing 144 plants that are all going to reap a few ounces each.

Given that, I'd hope that every strain I can find will be grown.


----------



## Rudeboy007 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks man. I'm looking forward to seeing them set up and hearing about how they're working for you.


----------



## shepj (Apr 13, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Thanks. Glad someone read the thread.    You'll see photos I've been taking of the setup and then of the actual growing once it gets rolling. For a new "medium volume" grower, I'll learn a LOT here and so will others, I hope.


medium volume.. that is a lil' modest. I think after you're grow, you will indeed have more weed than most of us will ever see at one point in time (or in a lifetime for some).


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> medium volume.. that is a lil' modest. I think after you're grow, you will indeed have more weed than most of us will ever see at one point in time (or in a lifetime for some).



na the OP is pretty much right on.. the thing is there are people who spend more than 30gs just on lights.. imagine a 50-100 light setup and everything to go along with it.. thats an expensive setup


----------



## shepj (Apr 13, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> na the OP is pretty much right on.. the thing is there are people who spend more than 30gs just on lights.. imagine a 50-100 light setup and everything to go along with it.. thats an expensive setup


That is utterly reidculous (for me to imagine, I know people do it)... what kind of quality can one produce with such a large scale operation?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2009)

what makes one think just because you have a big OP, quality goes out the window


yall gotta start using ya heads.


----------



## shepj (Apr 13, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> what makes one think just because you have a big OP, quality goes out the window
> 
> 
> yall gotta start using ya heads.


I am using my fucking head, I didn't know the answer so I asked the question... sorry I don't magically automatically know shit.


----------



## lextheone (Apr 13, 2009)

first off some of you guys need too either smoke more or less. but either way there are some hostile mother fuckers on this forum lol


anyways, I been checking this thread everyday now. cant wait too see how this grow goes.

good luck and kudos for that impressive set up.


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Apr 13, 2009)

good luck on the op man thats a big setup compared to your last grow


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 14, 2009)

just fyi OP means original poster (at least in my post)

but quality does not have to go out the window when lots of lights are concerned.. in a large hydroponic setup it is no harder to maintain a 100 gallon res, than it would be a 1000 gallon res, or a 10,000 gallon res.

as long as your atmospheric conditions are in check, adequate amounts of light are at hand, and you keep the res clean and full of high quality nutes, you will yield high quality buds.. the only lack in quality would possibly come in the trimming.. the automatic trimmers are not as meticulous as a green thumb


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

did you get at least a reach around for your 26,0000.00?


----------



## SOWALOTOFSEEDS (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry man but i agree and call bullshit are you a pig only one of them or someone stupid would post this kind of room


----------



## Delusional (Apr 14, 2009)

SOWALOTOFSEEDS said:


> Sorry man but i agree and call bullshit are you a pig only one of them or someone stupid would post this kind of room


...... Bullshit? What exactly are you calling bullshit on? How can you call bullshit when there's already photographic proof of the equipment he has obtained? Try reading the whole thread before making yourself look like an idiot. 

Ah.... should have known...... 5 total posts. Figures, its always the people with a handful of posts to jump in with something that makes absolutely no sense.

Anyways.... Lets stop the pissing and moaning everyone and not hijack this guys thread any worse than it has been already? Take it elsewhere.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 14, 2009)

SOWALOTOFSEEDS said:


> Sorry man but i agree and call bullshit are you a pig only one of them or someone stupid would post this kind of room


then you are a fucking  and why do you even give a shit?

he lives in south america, isnt gonna be transporting to the states so the laws have no reason to give a fuck.. and i assure you the laws in south america got a hell of a lot more to worry bout than this guy


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 14, 2009)

SOWALOTOFSEEDS said:


> Sorry man but i agree and call bullshit are you a pig only one of them or someone stupid would post this kind of room


normally i would say proper punctuation and sentence structure might make you seem more intelligent, but that doesnt apply here.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 14, 2009)

It could be said that only someone stupid would post a comment like that guy who didn't believe it when seasoned growers on here can already tell it's real and this was already hashed out in the thread which you must not have even read.


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Apr 14, 2009)

oh i thought some people used op as short for operation but i guess thats only me


----------



## lurkmaster (Apr 14, 2009)

OP is original poster.

Ben, you should probably start a new thread once you get all of your stuff set up to clear out all of these random people calling you a fake.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 14, 2009)

BLUNTED4REAL said:


> oh i thought some people used op as short for operation but i guess thats only me


i use it for both...but i put it in caps when it means original poster.


----------



## benvegas (Apr 14, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> OP is original poster.
> 
> Ben, you should probably start a new thread once you get all of your stuff set up to clear out all of these random people calling you a fake.



You read my mind.


----------



## shepj (Apr 14, 2009)

benvegas said:


> You read my mind.


too bad there aren't private invite threads lol.. seriously though, I can not wait to see this!

I didn't pay attention to all the speficics on your equip. so are you going soil or hydro?


----------



## nczeroballer187 (Apr 14, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Eeh, I dont think you'll get 100Lbs in a harvest. That's a little bit insane.  I'm planning on 9 plants per tray (9 plants x 3 trays x 4 setups = 108 plants). At 3oz per plant is what I'm estimating that comes down to 5.4oz of product per day, or 10 Lbs per month (20 Lbs every 60 days).
> 
> Sound a little more reasonable now?
> 
> Once the equipment is in I'll snap some photos. Obviously there's much more work to do still.


Sounds good bro, can't wait to see what the product looks like. Good luck smokin all that too. Just the hash you could make from the trim would keep a small army high.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

the south americans are cool with your growing on that scale because they will find out ,or have they already been cut into the action


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2009)

dude, this looks to be the perfect tent for you:

http://www.growshop.com/product-news/reviews/mammoth-tent--a-large-and-in-charge-indoor-farm.html

too bad they are still tryna find a US distributor i think


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> dude, this looks to be the perfect tent for you:
> 
> http://www.growshop.com/product-news/reviews/mammoth-tent--a-large-and-in-charge-indoor-farm.html
> 
> too bad they are still tryna find a US distributor i think


damn that tent is sick.. i really want to do a tent setup, i think they are nifty


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> damn that tent is sick.. i really want to do a tent setup, i think they are nifty



you oughta see mines

/shameless plug


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> you oughta see mines
> 
> /shameless plug


keep your tent in your pants blunts


----------



## benvegas (Apr 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> dude, this looks to be the perfect tent for you:
> 
> http://www.growshop.com/product-news/reviews/mammoth-tent--a-large-and-in-charge-indoor-farm.html
> 
> too bad they are still tryna find a US distributor i think


10' x 20' x 7' tents........ Huge! They even say you can zip more together to create a bigger tent. I dont know why someone would want a tent this size, at that size and price, better just converting the room permanantly. Tents are sold as "portable" but they are in no way portable without hours of setup or breakdown let alone all the shit inside of it.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't find out how much that tent costs it is pretty cool though


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2009)

ben vegas, i've gotten pretty good at putting my tents up/break down. i can get the dr120 and 150 up and down no prob in about 30 mins or less

NewGrowth, they are around 4k


----------



## dueteronomy (Apr 15, 2009)

benvegas said:


> 10' x 20' x 7' tents........ Huge! They even say you can zip more together to create a bigger tent. I dont know why someone would want a tent this size, at that size and price, better just converting the room permanantly. Tents are sold as "portable" but they are in no way portable without hours of setup or breakdown let alone all the shit inside of it.


u said so yourself 'ur just a medium customer'....some may need several of the large tents together, especially if its an outdoor grow, you may be better off converting the room using just the tent material on the walls. this wait is too dramatic but look forward to seeing the results...goodluck with the grow


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 15, 2009)

dueteronomy said:


> ...especially if its an outdoor grow...you may be better off converting the room using just the tent material on the walls.


 
a grow tent outdoors? buying a tent to put the material on the walls?


----------



## benvegas (Apr 15, 2009)

$4000 for that tent that is 2x as large as my tent of equal quality and identical construction for $850?  Hmmmmmmmmmmm. No thanks!


----------



## 12SQFT (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck benvegas, hope all works out and I second starting a new thread when the setup is complete. I only want to read posts I can learn from not people bitching back and forth b/c they have nothing better to do. Toke On


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 16, 2009)

12SQFT said:


> I only want to read posts I can learn from not people bitching back and forth b/c they have nothing better to do. Toke On


good luck with that.


----------



## benvegas (Apr 17, 2009)

This thread is now......

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/184872-how-we-do-other-side.html

there.

Unless you're a flamer or a troll, then please go to:

http://www.disney.com


----------



## Optixx (Apr 18, 2009)

BongJuice said:


> $26,500 for 4 room setups. Wow, I know some people who have spent twice as much and only got half as much as your getting. Sounds like a really sweet deal.
> 
> Good luck setting it up, if it was me it would take me about 3 months to get all of it up and running.
> 
> ...


'

[email protected]/pound being cheap.
I pay MAYBE 18-1900 a pound.
How I love Canada.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 18, 2009)

and getting 2lbs off of 4,000w would suck balls LOL


----------



## nczeroballer187 (Apr 23, 2009)

Optixx said:


> '
> 
> [email protected]/pound being cheap.
> I pay MAYBE 18-1900 a pound.
> How I love Canada.


$5,500 here.


----------



## RollinBlunt (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds like a Great Invenstment!


----------



## jake43 (Apr 25, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Syriuslydelyrius: The reason for the water cooling is to avoid higher a/c bills thus reducing the electricity bill as well as more efficient lighting due to placement/heat. Elec is 0.13/kwH where the growing setup is. The active cooling setups are really going to help since its sunny and hot year around.
> 
> BongJuice: That's pretty much the system I was thinking of.
> 
> ...


Ben, about the light coolers, how big is the res. you use? I assume the "hot" water just dumps back into the res. and is then cooled back down by the rest of the water?

This is the first I have seen these coolers and I am very intrigued.

Awesome stuff man!


----------



## shiftsta (May 1, 2009)

This was a good read.


----------



## morphus657 (May 4, 2009)

ya not bad read i pay for shity regs its like 1,000 lb kind bud is around 2,900 lb and headys are like 5,000-6,000 lb


----------



## ink slingin' in the 805 (May 4, 2009)

12sqft said:


> good luck benvegas, hope all works out and i second starting a new thread when the setup is complete. I only want to read posts i can learn from not people bitching back and forth b/c they have nothing better to do. Toke on


 
word!!!!!!!


----------



## smellychronic (Oct 11, 2009)

26K and you cant afford a digi camera to take pictures...


----------



## razoredge (Nov 25, 2009)

man I just saw this thread.. only looked at the first page.. should be sick.. I would have made differnt purchases then you on the light choice with your set up and I hate water chilled anythings.. but keep us updated.. I may look over these pages to find people saying the same thing.. who know.. put it in the air


----------

